# what is my tractor worth?



## littleorange (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a early model allis chalmers 712 hydro, I believe it is a 1975. It has the quad headlights. It has a mower and a snowblower, New front tires newer rear tires and new battery, rebiult gear box. And a rear work light. Has electric lift option., and new bushing in the front axle pivot. Comes with tire chains. Everything works great. It is a tight, solid little tractor. Now sure what it is worth, may have to sell it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've seen them sell for as low as $200,and as high as $1300,depanding on condition,and locale.


----------

